

Show HN: Bitcoin site I started in under 1 hour - Really Rapid prototyping - ashray
http://www.bitcoinsaresexy.com

======
ashray
Just want to say that I've been really excited about bitcoins and I wanted to
start an experimental bitcoin business. The process was pretty
straightforward:

\- Think of a name and idea (I thought amazonbitcoins going down was a shame
so decided to start another site without trademark issues..)

\- Download twitter bootstrap (I've never used it before - I'm more of a
backend engineer)

\- Start writing code while reading the docs. (very good docs on bootstrap
btw)

\- Find a merchant account (bitpay took about 5 minutes to get setup)

\- Ended up developing an entirely static site which has a full end-to-end
solution!

I'm pretty impressed that bitcoin even allows me to do that. I have a site
with a fully integrated payment solution in under one hour.

I still haven't figured out how conversions back to USD/EUR would work but
I'll get there :)

So that's my Show HN for today.

------
alanpca
I'm very skeptical of this, because everything is listed under the actual
dollar cost, even with the bitcoin conversions. How is this viable?

~~~
ashray
I'm taking a hit on the exchange rate hoping for a future appreciation of
bitcoin value. Basically, I wanted to speculate in bitcoins in a productive
way. This was the best experiment I could think of in the short term.

Also, the dollar > btc conversion is handled by bitpay.com.

Most of the ideas came out of an earlier discussion on reddit and viable
bitcoin businesses, etc. The idea was to start something that consumers would
really want i.e. good deals.

